
GCHQ's Karma Police: Tracking and Profiling Every Web User, Every Website - fdik
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150927/02130732376/gchqs-karma-police-tracking-profiling-every-web-user-every-web-site.shtml
======
cryoshon
Yep. Universal surveillance has been post-Orwellian in its technical ability
and nuance for a while now. Enjoy the blackmail society that results.

